# Eartha Kitt



## MA-Caver (Dec 25, 2008)

Catwoman we mourn the loss! 
She's also famous for that cute Christmas song Santa Baby! (never realized that was her singing that :duh: Also she supplied the voice for Yzma in that animation film The Emperor's New Groove


> *Eartha Kitt, sultry 'Santa Baby' singer, dies*
> 
> 12/25/2008 6:36 PM, AP
> http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/61935259
> ...


I did like her Catwoman in the campy Batman TV show. 
Rest in kitty heaven Eartha... :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2008)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 25, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 25, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 25, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 25, 2008)

A sadness that such a vibrant soul passes from amongst us.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 25, 2008)

.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 25, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2008)

Requiescat In Pace


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 26, 2008)

Yahuwah bless her and her family In the name of Yahushua HaMashiyach. She will be missed.

Shabbat Shalowm everyone!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

:asian:


----------

